# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Awesome Moon Dream!

## rham

I joined the forum upon waking up today just so I could have someone to share this with. Last night I slept from about 3am to 9am. I am -6 from GMT so it is 9:30 now. I'll explain why the timing is relevant in a moment. I have only recently taken interest in exploring my dreams. I have been keeping a dream journal for two weeks now. Most of the time I only have one or two sentences to write, and sometimes I have nothing at all. This morning, however, I wrote a full two pages! The coolest dream was about the moon. I dreamt that I was in a dark house with several people that I didn't know. The mood was light and although the house was dark, everything was clearly visible. The main room of the house was missing a wall and was open to the elements. It was like a large balcony outside and the air was cool and comfortable. Once outside on the balcony, I realized that the only source of light in the dream was coming from the moon. The moon was HUGE. More than half of it had already dipped below the horizon as it was setting. The duration of the dream was spent gazing at the moon. It was unnaturally close to Earth and I could see it's surface in intense detail. The moon's surface was, (like earth), mostly water. I could see the ripples upon the surface. It's like when you look at the ocean from an airplane. Overall it was a very calming, very cool dream. Just gazing at the moon and knowing it is more than just a moon. It is June 23, 2013, and in my time zone, the official full moon was at 6:32am. This is the closest full moon in all of 2013, people have called it a super moon. The dream itself was awesome, but what is even cooler is that it probably occurred at the EXACT time of the official full moon!!!!!

----------


## Isabelle1

This is beautiful , you even got me daydreaming about its beauty  :smiley: 

As for an explanation , it's either that your subconscious was aware of the whole thing before the dream , so as a natural consequence you had a dream about a beautiful full moon or -a spiritual explanation- is that your spirit/soul was wandering somewhere and saw the moon . I don't know if you believe in spirituality , even me , I believe in a lot concerning spirits and stuff like that but I'm not sure about the explanation at all . It's just a guess .

Keep it up  :wink2:

----------


## LetsRewind

Sounds amazing, I need to start working on my dream journal again.

----------


## Superman1

In a dark area of yourself with several parts of yourself you do not know, you could see so it wasn't bad, maybe your wall had come down, to give you a comfortable overlooking view.
You realized the only source of light was - you?
It was HUGE, but apparently either setting out of view already, or only half your inner light was visible to you and it wasn't whole. But are you sure it wasn't rising?
This light in you was so close to you and your reality, you could see the intense detail.
And maybe this area that was normally dead, or far, in you was now life-giving, because it came alive. It may have been rippling with your emotion, or movement, here.*

Re-enactment:*

It could have been your thought of the Super mOOn, that triggered your inner light coming closer, or the realization it was not normally close. Because it can effect you that way.
But maybe it's the other way round, and the real moon only reflected lighting up your darkness within, in a super way.

Simulated  dream image.

----------

